
Yahoo’s 450,000-Account Security Breach: Whose Fault Was It? - taylorbuley
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoos-450-000-account-security-breach-whose-fault-was-it.php
======
taylorbuley
Mirrored dump: <http://gnulinux.me/yahoo-disclosure.txt>

Pipal analysis: <http://pastebin.com/2D6bHGTa>

